# Papageienfeder



## supertroll (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar schon länger angemeldet hier im Forum, habe aber eigentlich immer nur mitgelesen. Sehr informativ das ganze hier. Aber jetzt habe ich eine Frage bzw. brauche ich eure Hilfe:

Vor ca. einer Woche haben wir unseren Teich grundgereinigt, dabei dann wie hier empfohlen Sand als Teichgrund eingebracht und __ Wasserfeder und __ Papageienfeder eingepflanzt, einfach mit den nackten Wurzeln in den Sand der als Teichgrund dient. Die Erde wurde von den Wurzel wie auch hier empfohlen, vorsichtig entfernt.
Bis gestern wuchsen die Papageinfedern wie verrückt, schon drei Tage nach dem Befüllen des Teichs wuchsen sie bis an die Wasseroberfläche und auch darüber, die Stängel unter Wasser waren auch immer schön grün. Bei der Wasserfeder, ich meine das die Blattränder auch schon weiß-gräulich schimmern.

Aber seit gestern sind die Stängel unter Wasser nicht mehr grün sondern so weiß-gräulich. Die Knospen über dem Wasser schloßen sich aber gestern abend und heute morgen gingen sie wieder auf also wie bisher ganz normal. Die Papageinfeder haben wir in ca. 50 cm Tiefe eingesetzt. Die Wasserfeder steht auf ca. 25 cm.
Muß ich mir da eventuell sorgen machen wegen der Pflanzen?

Die meisten Pflanzen wie Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest etc. wachsen bei uns nicht im Teich deswegen waren wir froh das die Papageienfeder so gut kam.

Falls noch gebraucht, hier die Daten des Teichs: 600 Liter Inhalt, 3 __ Shubunkin, Filter läuft immer durch.


Gruß supertroll


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, ist bei mir das selbe. Bei mir schwimmen sogar einzelne "Köpfchen" von den Papageienfedern im Teich rum, die Stiele sehen aus wie tot. Kann man die Spitzen wieder einpflanzen?


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

mich interessiert da was ganz anderes... du hast nicht wirklich in 600 l wasser mit 60 cm tiefe 3 __ shubunkin (oder wie im profil steht 5 goldfische)? :shock

ich empfehle dringend das hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28859

oder holst du sie im winter ins haus?


----------



## supertroll (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hallo,
nur fuer kurze Zeit, die sind von meinem Schwager, solange er seinen Teich noch grundreinigt, werden morgen wieder uebergesiedelt.
Unser Teich soll fischlos bleiben.

Gruss supertroll




katja schrieb:


> mich interessiert da was ganz anderes... du hast nicht wirklich in 600 l wasser mit 60 cm tiefe 3 __ shubunkin (oder wie im profil steht 5 goldfische)? :shock
> 
> ich empfehle dringend das hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28859


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

puuhh..gut! 

dann vergiss nicht, dein profil zu aktualisieren  und auch :willkommen noch von mir


----------



## supertroll (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Ja, die Spitzen kann man wieder einpflanzen. Wie lange sind deine Papageienfedern im Teich?


Gruss supertroll




kullerbär_2010 schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, ist bei mir das selbe. Bei mir schwimmen sogar einzelne "Köpfchen" von den Papageienfedern im Teich rum, die Stiele sehen aus wie tot. Kann man die Spitzen wieder einpflanzen?


----------



## Plätscher (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Hallo,

das ist normal. Sobald die Papageinfeder aus dem Wasser heraus wächst, sterben die UW Blätter ab. Ob es bei der __ Wasserfeder auch so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## supertroll (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Habe mein Profil aktualisiert, danke fuer das Willkommen


Viele Gruesse supertroll




katja schrieb:


> puuhh..gut!
> 
> dann vergiss nicht, dein profil zu aktualisieren  und auch :willkommen noch von mir


----------



## supertroll (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Wie soll man das denn jetzt handhaben? Einfach die Spitzen wenn sie so 10 cm aus dem Wasser sind abschneiden und neu einpflanzen? Was passiert denn dann mit den Staengeln die unter Wasser verbleiben, treiben die neu aus?




Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist normal. Sobald die Papageinfeder aus dem Wasser heraus wächst, sterben die UW Blätter ab. Ob es bei der __ Wasserfeder auch so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Plätscher (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*



supertroll schrieb:


> Wie soll man das denn jetzt handhaben? Einfach die Spitzen wenn sie so 10 cm aus dem Wasser sind abschneiden und neu einpflanzen? Was passiert denn dann mit den Staengeln die unter Wasser verbleiben, treiben die neu aus?



Einfach so lassen. Sieht doch hübsch aus, das frische Grün auf dem Wasser schwebend. Verzweigen tut es sich von alleine.

Wenn du es vermehren willst, dann ein Stück abschneiden und wieder einpflanzen, der Reststengel treibt wieder aus.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

_Lasst doch mal dieses ständige überflüssige Zitieren nach - das liest sich gruselig und produziert nur überflüssigen Datenmüll. _


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Also das die Unterwasserblätter absterben ist normal ?! Ist bei mir nicht so....
aber so wie ich das verstanden habe sterben bei dir die Stengeln ab und die Köpfe schwimmen dann frei?


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Die Stiele sind komplett kahl und werden dann auch so milchig, gälle? Gut ich steck die Köpfchen gleich heut nachmittag in Sand. Wie tief können die denn wachsen? Wäre 1m zu tief? Lieber so 50cm?


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Also wenn die Stiele abfaulen stimmt was nicht das ist nicht normal hatte ich abe rbei mir auch schon ich glaube, dass es zumindest bei mir daher kommt, dass noch nicht so viele Nährstoffe vorhanden sind.

Meine Papageienfeder die komplett unterwasser steht wächst prächtig obwohl im Winter einiges abgefroren ist!


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Papageienfeder*

Argh, diese mistigen deutschen Namen. Ich habe mich vertan. Ich meine nicht __ Wasserfeder (Hottonia palustris)
sondern die Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum). Bei ihr verhält es sich so wie von mir beschrieben.

Von "Hottonia palustris" kenne ich einen natürlichen Bestand in einem Mischwald. Das Wasserloch ist voller Schmodder und Laub aber wenig Algen, schattig und wahrscheinlich ein saures Milieu. Da liegt wohl das Problem. Viele Teiche sind für sie wohl nicht sauer genug.


----------

